# Visiting Monterrey



## cab2345 (Jan 6, 2015)

Hi all. Have travelled to Cancun, Leon, Riviera Maya, and Guanajuato and have thoroughly enjoyed each city. Never felt unsafe.

First visit to Monterrey will be 12 marzo for a concert. Any suggestions on how safe the area is around the Auditorio Banamex? And where to stay? There is a Holiday Inn right down the street, but I have NO idea the security of the immediate area.

Any and all suggestions are welcome, and thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## miaux (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi I am from Monterrey so hope I can help. 

Auditorio Banamex is in Fundidora Park, so as the Holiday Inn, so it is pretty safe and walking distance to the auditorio. The park itself is super safe, but if you go out north of the park ( towards the metro line) it gets dodgy, so avoid that... 

There is also another hotel right in front of Holiday Inn, i thunk its called Antaris suites, also walking distance to the auditorio. 

There is a man made river that connects downtown to Fundidora park called Santa Lucia, so you could also look for places in Downtown ( lots of American chain hotels) and walk through the river, all the way to fundidora... ( right now all my friends are posting pictures of a light festival going on in the river so for sure is very safe)..

Alternatives would be to stay in the Tec area. There is a Fiesta Inn short cab distance to the park. As it is the university neighborhood, it is very lively and safe. Lots of bars, cafes, etc... 

And the final alternative, stay in San Pedro area, the safest one. If you stay near/in Plaza Fiesta San Agustin Mall, you will find lots of things to do; in the Main Entrace of the mall, there are lots of bars and nice restaurants.

I always feel safe when I go there, and I have always said that as long as you are not into drugs, you are fine... but overall you will see that you will enjoy the city and if you need tourist advise, please feel free to PM me. 

best!


----------



## cab2345 (Jan 6, 2015)

Thank you!! I actually just booked the trip and decided to stay at the Presidente Interconinental. Someone said that is a very nice area. Your thoughts?

Also, are cabs from the airport to the hotel safe to take? And also from the hotel to the Auditorio Banamex?

All advice and guidance is GREATLY appreciated.

Craig


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Relax and enjoy your visit. However there is one real danger in Monterrey: Never step in front of a city bus. They move fast as race cars to get to the next passenger. Pedestrians are invisible.


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*Buses*



RVGRINGO said:


> Relax and enjoy your visit. However there is one real danger in Monterrey: Never step in front of a city bus. They move fast as race cars to get to the next passenger. Pedestrians are invisible.


Yes, isn't it strange? Not just Monterrey, but the curious bit is that everyone knows that if you knock someone over, one is in for hours and days in a cell, and don't mention the lawyer's fees.


----------



## cab2345 (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks!! I'll remember to look out for busses while in Monterrey, contrary to what I do in the states, which is to completely ignore them LOL


----------



## miaux (Jul 16, 2014)

Dont worry too much, the city is pretty safe and more where you are going to be. 

Taxis from the airport to the hotel are safe, as they are private companies, and the hotel can call you a taxi, so you are pretty safe. 

Enjoy the concert and im looking forward to hear your impressions of my city!


----------

